# Help - Looking for a Jonathan Browning Mountain Rifle



## keithwentworth

Does anyone know of a Jonathan Browning Mountain Rifle for sale. I am very interested in acquiring one - in either a .50 or .54 cal. Thanks


----------



## bluesman

I'd go with the .54. rate of twist for a .54 should be 1:66 by the way.


----------



## sodamaker

I have a 50 cal I might be interested in selling, if interested contact me at [email protected]


----------



## bluesman

There is a case and a powder horn that comes with the rifle too I think.


----------



## minnasota

are you still looking for a Johnathan browning rifle? I have a 50 cal, It is not in the greastest shape, but not bad, barrel had some surface rust and the guy I got it from tried to clean it off and wore about a 6 in. spot down to the bare metal, and stock has a hairline crack, everybody I showed the gun to did not see the crack until I pointed it out, if you are interested I can send pics, thanks for your time


----------



## Mundint

Yes, I understand you. In it something is also to me it seems it is very excellent thought. Completely with you I will agree.


----------

